# dvd/cd writer



## Anonymous (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi!

I had a problem with my NEC dvd/cd drive and I am looking for the new one.
What is yours experienced with SATA drives, please? I am looking for HP - 22x Internal Double-Layer DVDÂ±RW/CD-RW Drive.
First I did look for SCSI but it is difficult to find.

Thank you.


----------



## fronclynne (Aug 2, 2009)

*Not everything: my panda has a leak*

I know it sounds silly, but every CD/DVD writer I have tried with FreeBSD has Just Worked.


```
acd0: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-T40F/PT04> DVDR drive at ata0 as master
acd0: read 4134KB/s (4134KB/s) write 4134KB/s (4134KB/s), 2048KB buffer, UDMA33
acd0: Reads: CDR, CDRW, CDDA stream, DVDROM, DVDR, DVDRAM, packet
acd0: Writes: CDR, CDRW, DVDR, DVDRAM, test write, burnproof
```
(that's all I have right now, but past ones have worked just fine too)


Err, so I guess my "experience" is umm . . . well, everything works perfectly?  Wow, I feel useless.


----------



## aragon (Aug 2, 2009)

Fronclynne, you haven't experienced problems with SATA optical drives?

lumiwa, most PATA optical drives should work fine.  I've yet to find a SATA optical drive that isn't a headache in FreeBSD...


----------



## adamk (Aug 2, 2009)

acd0: DVDR <TSSTcorp DVD+/-RW TS-H653F/D300> at ata9-master SATA150

This one works fine here. Came with the Precision workstation I have at work now.

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 3, 2009)

Thank you very much. i decided for Samsung 22x DVD+/-RW Dual Layer LightScribe (IDE). I wish that LightScribe works under FreeBSD or they are Linux apps but...


----------



## fender0107401 (Aug 8, 2009)

This is mine:


```
% dmesg | grep -i acd
acd0: DVDR <PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-117/1.05> at ata0-master UDMA66
```


----------

